# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Steek in de rechter long bij het in ademen

## martijn

Hallo allemaal,

sinds 3 dagen geleden heb ik de hele tijd steek in me rechter long als in adem. Het doet egt veel pijn als ik bijvoorbeeld hoest of heel diep in adem. Ik had er vorig jaar ook en keer last van maar het was toen en tijd verdwenen en nu heb ik het weer. Weten jullie mischien wat het is?

----------


## Lemmer

Heb hetzelfde, eerst altijd bij inspanning ( tijdens m'n voetbalwedstrijd ) en na afgelopen wedstrijd heb ik het ook in ruststand.

----------

